# Diarrhea in my whole flock



## imnonnie (Mar 14, 2013)

Help. I have a flock of 12 chickens and they all suddenly developed diarrhea and have had it for several days. They all act normal and have not been exposed to any other chickens. They are still laying eggs like normal too. Any ideas on what it could be and how to treat? Are the eggs safe to eat? Sorry for the graphic photo.


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm new to chickens, but maybe try worming them.


----------



## imnonnie (Mar 14, 2013)

I added probiotics to their water and within a couple days it all cleared up. I will continue with these for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

imnonnie said:


> I added probiotics to their water and within a couple days it all cleared up. I will continue with these for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Thanks for the update.


----------

